# Clarkian Political Theory



## RamistThomist (Mar 23, 2006)

Civbert, you peaked my interest. In the other thread you summarized your worldview and under politics



> Politics: Constitutional Republic



Could you elaborate? Where could I find Clark on this issue? I very much like the sound of what you just said.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 23, 2006)

See lectures on economics by John Robbins here.

Also Essays on Ethics and Politics by Gordon H. Clark.


----------



## Civbert (Mar 23, 2006)

Not very well. {where's the blush emoticon?}

I was discussion the issue of government with my Pastor and he said that the political government of Israel was a Constitutional Republic. They had a constitution (the Law), elected Representatives who would represent them in meeting of the twelve tribes. Even under the leadership of a David, there was still a consitution in the written Law which was above the King.


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 23, 2006)

Robbins does a good job in his lectures. If you want the "Clarkian" view, I would recommend them to you.


----------



## Magma2 (Mar 23, 2006)

I would also recommend John Robbins´ lectures Introduction to Economics (18 lectures) which are free for the download at http://www.trinitylectures.org/MP3_downloads.php

Just an aside, and since few people seem to know about this, but Dr. Robbins was a former Chief of Staff for the ONLY Congressman who truly deserves any respect at all on Capitol Hill, Representative Ron Paul from Texas. So, for my money, John Robbins isn´t all talk.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magma2_
> I would also recommend John Robbins´ lectures Introduction to Economics (18 lectures) which are free for the download at http://www.trinitylectures.org/MP3_downloads.php
> 
> Just an aside, and since few people seem to know about this, but Dr. Robbins was a former Chief of Staff for the ONLY Congressman who truly deserves any respect at all on Capitol Hill, Representative Ron Paul from Texas. So, for my money, John Robbins isn´t all talk.



I have listened to a number of Robbins' lectures on economics and have found them quite profitable. I also most heartily agree that the Israelite commonwealth was a constitutional republic. 

Also, in Robbins' book he edited of Machen, _Christianity, Education, and the State,_ he seemed like a guy who championed true liberty, despite any problems I might have with him.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Civbert_
> I was discussion the issue of government with my Pastor and he said that the political government of Israel was a Constitutional Republic. They had a constitution (the Law), elected Representatives who would represent them in meeting of the twelve tribes. Even under the leadership of a David, there was still a consitution in the written Law which was above the King.



This thesis is very well developed in a book by E.C. Wines once known as _The Hebrew Republic_.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Civbert_
> ...


I would only add that, in addition to elected Elders there was a "royal" class of princes within each tribe (i.e. rich young ruler). Edersheim does a good job explaining this in _Bible History Old Testament_. 

I was able to find the passage in Book 2, Chapter 2 (the Internet is such a blessing):


> But whether nomadic or settled, Israel preserved its ancient constitution and religion, though here also we notice modifications and adaptations, arising from their long settlement in Egypt. The original division of Israel was into twelve tribes, after the twelve sons of Jacob, an arrangement which continued, although the sons of Joseph became two tribes (Ephraim and Manasseh), since the priestly tribe of Levi had no independent political standing. These twelve tribes were again subdivided into families (or rather clans), mostly founded by the grandsons of Jacob, of which we find a record in Numbers 26., and which amounted in all to sixty. From Joshua 7:14 we learn that those "families" had at that time, if not earlier, branched into "households," and these again into what is described by the expression "man by man" (in the Hebrew, Gevarim). The latter term, however, is really equivalent to our "family," as appears from a comparison of Joshua 7:14 with vers. 17, 18. Thus we have in the oldest times tribes and clans, and in those of Joshua, if not earlier, the clans again branching into households (kin) and families. The "heads" of those clans and families were their chiefs; those of the tribes, "the princes." (Numbers 1:4, 16, 44; 2:3; etc.; 7:10) These twelve princes were "the rulers of the congregation." (Exodus 34:31; Numbers 7:2; 30:1; 31:13; 32:2; 34:18) By the side of these rulers, who formed a hereditary aristocracy, we find two classes of elective officials, (Deuteronomy 1:9-14) as "representatives" of "the congregation." (Numbers 27:2) These are designated in Deuteronomy 29:10 as the "elders" and the "officers," or, rather, "scribes." Thus the rule of the people was jointly committed to the "princes," the "elders," and the "officers."* The institution of "elders" and of "scribes" had already existed among the children of Israel in Egypt before the time of Moses. For Moses" gathered the elders of Israel together," to announce to them his Divine commission, (Exodus 3:16; 4:29) and through them he afterwards communicated to the people the ordinance of the Passover. (Exodus 12:21) The mention of "scribes" as "officers" occurs even earlier than that of elders, and to them, as the lettered class, the Egyptian taskmasters seem to have entrusted the superintendence of the appointed labors of the people. (Exodus 5:6, 14, 15, 19)


----------



## Civbert (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> This thesis is very well developed in a book by E.C. Wines once known as _The Hebrew Republic_.



Yes! That was the book my Pastor recommended. I couldn't remember the name. Thanks!


----------



## Magma2 (Apr 7, 2006)

I forgot to mention Clark's Christian View of Men and Things where he discusses political philosophy at some length.


----------

